# MK3 Headliner Ideas and Help



## seanie vw (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm looking to get my headliner re-trimed.... I posted on a local forum and everyone say "Do It Yourself". I've read though a load of DIY's and nearly every thread with the word " Headliner" in it.

I've nearly fully decided to do it myself at this stage...

I going to be running a full black interior, carpets, dash, pillar trims, sun visors, grab handles and interior light. With GTI seats and door cards for daily use and a set of Blue Colour Concept seats for shows and when I'm not working. The car in question is a blue, 4 door, Mk3 golf, non sunroof. Going to have full electrics with all buttons converted to blue instead of green.

I was always on for doing a black headliner using the the same style as the OEM material only in black..
Ive seen a few "Different" headliner before and started thinking.

Maybe something like this.?









I also seen a picture of one done like a comic strip before but can't find the picture again.. It was done in 6 or 8 squares and I'm sure told a story only the drive knew about... Was all bright and colorful as well, which might make a change from a dark full black interior.

Theirs plenty of DIY's out there so i'm just looking to see what ye have seen/ done or think would be cool to do..?

Ive been told to use Evo-Stik Timebond or Bostil 1GA-18 to glue the headliner... Any other suggestions.?

Where to get the material that looks and feels similar to the OEM stuff..?
How to even describe the OEM material to somebody over the phone.. Whats it even made from.?

Thanks
-Sean


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I use 3m Super 77 spray adhesive on ALL of my headliners.

I just did mine the other day. 


I will try to help you if I can.


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

I use 3M Super 90 a little stronger than the 77. You can get it at most fabric stores just be sure to let it tack up first (this really applys to all glue) or it will eventually sag. Here's mine


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice job Cabby85!!!!!
That would make my eyes cross though....LOL


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

oopseyesharted said:


> Nice job Cabby85!!!!!
> That would make my eyes cross though....LOL


Thanks man, It does play tricks with you especially sitting in the back seat lol


----------

